# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Night Watch (book)

## Neznaika

Many people, i am sure, saw this film, but how many read the book Night Watch?
If you have read, post here your opinion

----------


## Scorpio

My opinion: movie is much better, than book.
Bacause book is: non-original, boring, stuffed with pseudo-philosophy and pretentious.
Film, at least, have some action.  ::

----------


## Neznaika

Ты читал все три книжки: НД ДД и СД?
А на мой взгляд фильм упростили до невозможности... Где кроме спецэффектов ничего не осталось  ::  
А книжка наоборот довольно оригинальна... С ходу не могу провести аналогии ни с одной другой историей... Книжка намечает лишь общие штрихи сюжета, чем заставляет глубже погружаться в чтение и чаще задумываться о придуманном там мире... 
Жалко, что более никто не читал...
А то бы еще мнение узнали

----------


## Indra

Ну а мне нравится Лукьяненко, так что я лицо необъективное  :: 
Не скажу, что я его поклонница, слишком много у него слабых мест, но читала все, что есть. 
"Человеческое лицо" его героев, а не только бум, бац, шаррах - главное в книге. Чем-то он мне Кинга напоминает, только веселее. В фильме, ясен перец, всего этого не покажешь.

----------


## Neznaika

Гм...
Я тоже люблю Лукьяненко... Также прочитал почти все из его всегошнего   ::  
Особенно мне понравились "человеческие лица" в Геноме и Л-значных людях  ::  
Хотя больше всего мне нравится его умение поднимать важные проблемы так сказать в ПОЛНЫЙ РОСТ, чтобы всем далеко было видно и то, что на каждую проблему всегда находилось решение...

----------


## Линдзи

I've never read the _Night Watch_ of which you speak, but this _Night Watch_ I quite liked   ::   
There are about ten thousand books out there titled _Night Watch_.

----------


## Pravit

Most likely the one off of which the film "Ночной дозор" was based.

----------


## TATY

> Гм...
> Я тоже люблю Лукьяненко... Также прочитал почти все из его всегошнего   
> Особенно мне понравились "человеческие лица" в Геноме и Л-значных людях  
> Хотя больше всего мне нравится его умение поднимать важные проблемы так сказать в ПОЛНЫЙ РОСТ, чтобы всем далеко было видно и то, что на каждую проблему всегда находилось решение...

 Do Russians write Hmmm, as Гмм?

----------


## Neznaika

> I've never read the _Night Watch_ of which you speak, but this _Night Watch_ I quite liked    
> There are about ten thousand books out there titled _Night Watch_.

 Мы говорим о фильме, снятом по мотивам книги Ночной Дозор Сергея Лукьяненко  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Do Russians write Hmmm, as Гмм?

 An interesting question.
In Rambler it's 179514 хмм vs 19190 гмм, 1673 хм  vs 555454гм (though among these гм there are a lot of abbreviations) and 119696 хммм vs 10905 гммм.   ::  
But anyway it seems to me that "х" wins. (and it's my personal preference too)

----------


## Pravit

Hey! No editing your post after someone else has posted, cuz!  ::

----------


## DenisM

> I've never read the _Night Watch_ of which you speak, but this _Night Watch_ I quite liked    
> There are about ten thousand books out there titled _Night Watch_.

 No, it's another Night Watch: http://dozorfilm.ru/  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403358/?fr ... ft=20;fm=1

----------


## Линдзи

> Hey! No editing your post after someone else has posted, cuz!

 Oh, my sexy cousin, please forgive me.  I believe I edited as you were posting.  I had forgotten to engage brain BEFORE hitting "Submit".

----------


## johnnydrum

ahh,,,crikey sorry I just posted this in another section,so please excuse me,but can anyone help.
Привет!
Вы не могли мне помочь?
Я плохо говорю по Русски... Я  из Англииский
Мне нравится этот новый кино-"Ночнои Дозор"
Я хочу понимаете,но не понимаю иногда фильм 
Nochnoj dozor 
Sorry for posting this here,but Im hoping a fan of the book can help me.. 
Night watch-scratching my head...
I have just finished watching it,Russian with English subtitles..and have came on-line to double check that I understood it properlly,if at all.
Dont get me wriong it looks stunning at times--but in all honesty,i dont think I understood any of it??
WHo would have thought that i would struggle so much without those little 10 line"blurbs"on the bak covers that help you undersatnd what the movie you are about to see is about....lol..! 
Like I say,I liked the start and the end,and loved the effects... 
Heres what I didnt really get was,and maybe you can help me a little,so I can re-watch it..
I do so want to enjoy it,because I thought it looked great,so help me out with the following....please reply with these answers,as I want to give it another chance 
* So if Anton was a Vampire,how did he become one,and how comes he was only a Vampire at the start--looking in "need blood junky Mode" then never ever to be bothered by the need for blood again?-- 
* The big boss--when Anton was injured-what was all that about-was he the leader of "The Light Side"-during that emergency Operation,did he cure Anton of his blood lust? 
*The Lady who was cursed,who made the Curse etc...so what was all that about,was she responsible for the start of the Armageddon--did Anton in-advertantley discover her whilst looking on the train ??--So the "agent" who went undercover-what was his mission,to discover who had offended this woman,and if so,who acyaully did?--did she know she was bringing down the aeroplane..if indeed,she was the reason? 
*On the train,didn't Anton almost attack the boy-who ended up being his son...(lol..did you see the weirdo on the train lol) 
*The Computer --the Light Side had a PC -which appeared to reveal what other people had seen ,is this correct? 
Sorry about this,if anyone can explain things to me in English I would be very gratefull 
JD thosecaps@hotmail.com

----------


## Indra

You're not alone in being confused. it's far better to read the book first.  ::   

> * So if Anton was a Vampire,how did he become one,and how comes he was only a Vampire at the start--looking in "need blood junky Mode" then never ever to be bothered by the need for blood again?--

 Anton never was a vampire. He is a vampire hunter. He drinks blood in order to feel vampires and to feel LIKE vampires, to hear their summon. It's all temporarily.  

> * The big boss--when Anton was injured-what was all that about-was he the leader of "The Light Side"-during that emergency Operation,did he cure Anton of his blood lust?

 Anton was almost dying at that moment from severe physical injuries, not from his blood need. Yes, this man - his name in is Geser - is a (local)leader of the Lights, the chief of the Moscow Night Patrol .  

> *The Lady who was cursed,who made the Curse etc...so what was all that about,was she responsible for the start of the Armageddon--did Anton in-advertantley discover her whilst looking on the train ??--So the "agent" who went undercover-what was his mission,to discover who had offended this woman,and if so,who acyaully did?--did she know she was bringing down the aeroplane..if indeed,she was the reason?

 She knew nothing. Anton met her in the train by pure accident, the boy was his target. Anton noticed the Curse above her and realised it was abnormally huge and strong to be an ordinary curse. I'm not sure who you meant to be the "agent", if it's Ignat, he was to relax Svetlana, to comfort her (in order to delay inevitable consequences which could destroy the whole city)  and, yes, to discover who had cursed her.   

> *On the train,didn't Anton almost attack the boy-who ended up being his son...(lol..did you see the weirdo on the train lol)

 On the train, Anton recognized Yegor as a possible vampire victim, the one who was being summoned. He rushed to him because he knew he must follow the boy to find the vampires who he was hunting for.  

> *The Computer --the Light Side had a PC -which appeared to reveal what other people had seen ,is this correct?

 Sorry, I don't remember this certain episode. As far as I remember, there is a known Russian news site on the screen, the computerman enters the password, and an additional button "Events in future" appears, the aeroplane crush is mentioned there.

----------


## Indra

> ahh,,,crikey sorry I just posted this in another section,so please excuse me,but can anyone help.
> Привет!
> Вы не могли мне помочь?
> Я плохо говорю по Русски... Я  из Англииский
> Мне нравится этот новый кино-"Ночнои Дозор"
> Я хочу понимаете,но не понимаю иногда фильм

 Привет!
Вы не могли бы мне помочь?
Я плохо говорю по-русски... Я из Англии (_Did I understand that correct? You said, "I'm from England"?_
Мне нравится это новое кино/этот новый фильм - "Ночной Дозор".
Я иногда не понимаю фильм, но хочу понять. (it would be better to say, "Я понимаю не все, что происходит в этом фильме, но хотел бы понять. "

----------


## DenisM

> ...    
> 			
> 				*The Computer --the Light Side had a PC -which appeared to reveal what other people had seen ,is this correct?
> 			
> 		  Sorry, I don't remember this certain episode. As far as I remember, there is a known Russian news site on the screen, the computerman enters the password, and an additional button "Events in future" appears, the aeroplane crush is mentioned there.

 Yes, there was some kind of computer when the good guys were trying to figure out who is responsible for the vortex situation. And this computer was used to see events in past (e.g. Svetlana's encounter with an operator from thermoelectric power station and his mother or Svetlana's visit to her mother in a hospital)

----------


## johnnydrum

Hiya,again thank you so much,im enjoying the film much more now.
May I be a total pain and ask more?
There are many references to people being "licensed"--in what context do they mean?
For intance,Antons friendly Vampire neighbour Kotsya is very angry that  fellow Vampire Andry has been killed and says to Anton angrily "..and you will liscence me-neighbour!"--I take it "licensed" means given permission to kill?
Also,am i correct then,that Andry was "licensed" because he was supposed to kill the girl he was allocated,but chose to,instead"initiate" her into the Vampire Cult--thus breaking the agreemnet? 
One more thing--theres a bit at the start ,when he is following the boy-Anton has Vampire teeth??..Is he really a Vampire ,or just ,at that time "in Vampire Mode"?....
Sorry to bomabard you with all this,but I dont think I habve ever seen a film that looks like this,and i really want to understand it.
Many,many thanks..

----------


## DenisM

> Hiya,again thank you so much,im enjoying the film much more now.
> May I be a total pain and ask more?
> There are many references to people being "licensed"--in what context do they mean?
> For intance,Antons friendly Vampire neighbour Kotsya is very angry that  fellow Vampire Andry has been killed and says to Anton angrily "..and you will liscence me-neighbour!"--I take it "licensed" means given permission to kill?

 Basically yes, it is a licence to kill given to vampires by "The Light Side".   

> Also,am i correct then,that Andry was "licensed" because he was supposed to kill the girl he was allocated,but chose to,instead"initiate" her into the Vampire Cult--thus breaking the agreemnet?

 Yes since it could upset light side/dark side balance of power.    

> One more thing--theres a bit at the start ,when he is following the boy-Anton has Vampire teeth??..Is he really a Vampire ,or just ,at that time "in Vampire Mode"?....
> Sorry to bomabard you with all this,but I dont think I habve ever seen a film that looks like this,and i really want to understand it.
> Many,many thanks..

 I think Anton was in a "Vampire Mode" in this fragment.

----------


## pranki

*johnnydrum*, you'd better read the Watches trilogy -- these books are rather interesting then the film. BTW, what about translations of Lukianenko books into English?

----------


## johnnydrum

> *johnnydrum*, you'd better read the Watches trilogy -- these books are rather interesting then the film. BTW, what about translations of Lukianenko books into English?

 Я плохо говорю по-русски...My English isnt much better either...lol 
Thank you to everyone who helped in this,I understand the movie much better now.
Im still ery intrested in hearing from anyone with views on this movies,but I dont want to "hog" the forum,so please Email me with any views on this book/film thosecaps@hotmail.com

----------


## Pioner

> I've never read the _Night Watch_ of which you speak, but this _Night Watch_ I quite liked    
> There are about ten thousand books out there titled _Night Watch_.

 Oh, Terry Pratchett fan! I am as well, I even translated on of his books into Russian, it was published last autumn in Moscow. Translating Pratchett is a lot of fun.  
And I am one of the owners of one of sites of Russian fans of Pratchett.  http://pratchett.org, there is a forum there as well, come visit it, if you like. 
this is not a commercial.

----------


## Odemarken

I skipped all the spoilers ;> as the film is going to be in cinemas here this summer and I can't wait to watch it... the books probably haven't been translated to Polish... I wonder if I'm good enough to read them in Russian, but well, maybe it's worth trying... or I can find myself an English translation, but translations suck in general.... ;P 
Anyway, a little question... they're planning to make movies of the other two parts of the trilogy. I *guess* that the Russian name of Day Watch is Дневный Дозор, and I have no idea how's "Dusk Watch" ...    ::

----------


## ST

Dusk Watch=сумеречный дозор

----------


## Rtyom

No, "Сумеречный дозор" is definitely "Twilight Watch". The fact.

----------


## Odemarken

Uh... you mean the official English title of the 3rd book is Twilight Watch, right? I'm sure I've read somewhere it's Dusk Watch, but they must've mistaken it. No that there's any difference in meaning. That's an example why one should never try to translate titles by himself ;>
Edit: Haha, it took me a full day to realize the connection  between "Сумерки" and Polish "Zmierzch" ;> now I get it....

----------


## Crawley

СУМРАЧНЫЙ - Dusk

----------


## BlackMage

> СУМРАЧНЫЙ - Dusk

 Twilight lasts longer... also since they call "gloom" сумрак I think they could call it Gloom Watch... 
However Night Watch -> Day Watch -> Twilight Watch makes sense. 
Also, you should have checked that this post has been dead for almost a year.

----------


## Rtyom

No, gloom has nothing to do with titles.

----------


## BlackMage

> No, gloom has nothing to do with titles.

 Only because the _actual_ title is Сумеречный Дозор.

----------


## gRomoZeka

The books are much better! Actualy I think you can't understand movie without reading the book first because they don't explain many facts and so characters act strange and seemingly without reason, and some very interesting storylines and characters aren't even mentioned.

----------

